# Hive top weights



## bigbearomaha (Sep 3, 2009)

I make and sell decorated step stones. I always make a few plain ones, not decorated, to use as weights. Good size, wood weight and looks good too.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

***** to carry around though, right?


----------



## bigbearomaha (Sep 3, 2009)

not really. I am used to carrying all kinds of things in my truck so having a few step stones isn't much I guess.

they're a lot easier to handle and carry around than standard cement blocks ,I know that from experience too. heh heh.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

I hear ya. But I will carry 80 hives on my truck loaded. 80 bricks is a real pain to carry around


----------



## bigbearomaha (Sep 3, 2009)

I can see that


----------



## gregstahlman (Oct 7, 2009)

we nail our lids down. have alot of wind here and dont wanna hassle with rocks for holding the lids down. all of our lids have 2 pilot holes drilled in them so the nail goes into the box straight. by the time the box starts rotting from where nail have been penetrating, it's time to throw it away anyways cuz the bottom is rotted by then also.


----------



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

I have a couple of old fire bricks that I use. -james


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

In the 40's we cast up concrete with a wire loop in the top, about 5" * 8" and 4" tall. I can measure one tomorrow. With telescoping roofs, I can not remember a roof every blowing off.

Roland


----------



## spieker (Jun 26, 2009)

I used a rock until a hive was attacked by a bear. Now, I keep a sturdy strap wrapped around my hives and the pallets underneath. I have not had any more problems since installing an electric fence, but still want to give the bear another obstacle. I think this makes it more secure during a storm, also.


----------



## PerryBee (Dec 3, 2007)

I realize this won't help Ian, but maybe the rest can use it. I get solid granite circular cores from the local cemetary monument place. These are the round cores with flat top and bottom after they cut the holes for urns. Price is right - free.

Perry


----------



## beekuk (Dec 31, 2008)

I use spanset hive straps,cheap,very strong and only take a second to remove or secure....also use rocks on some.


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

Leave your telescopic lids and inner covers stacked in your wintering yards.

When transporting and for honey production use simple plywood covers with nails as Greg described.

I don't overwinter(anymore but maybe again in the future) but I think the old inner cover and bulky telescopic cover can be thrown away. For wintering a person could use the plywood cover but add an insulating box(old super cut downs) filled with a proper insulating material and screened to keep it in.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

This will keep them from blowing off.
click on the small picture for a larger one:
http://www.bushfarms.com/beesmisc.htm#topclip


----------



## PCM (Sep 18, 2007)

DARN !
I got about 3 million tons of Ozark flat rock in my front yard, and no market !

PCM


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

One or two red bricks hold a lid just fine.

Load up your truck with bricks, (or stones) and take one day and drop off bricks at every yard. Leave more than you expect to use there in the next 10 years. This way you always have bricks available, and you don't have to haul them around with you when you move hives.

This is a good job to do during the wintertime on a slow day. Get it over and done with and then forget about it.


----------



## Allen Martens (Jan 13, 2007)

We've redone all our lids and made them out of 3/4 inch plywood, telescopic, and no inner covers. Haven't had one of those lids blow off and many of the hives are located in the open fields in the St. Joseph wind farm area. They are harder to remove when glued down because there is so little give in the lids.


----------



## probee (Dec 31, 2009)

Allen Martens said:


> We've redone all our lids and made them out of 3/4 inch plywood, telescopic, and no inner covers. Haven't had one of those lids blow off and many of the hives are located in the open fields in the St. Joseph wind farm area. They are harder to remove when glued down because there is so little give in the lids.


 Done same.
+ using a cut to size window screens, instead of inner covers.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Thanks all for your input. 
Allen, is it that your lids hold tight to the sides that keep it from blowing?

Michael, that looks like an interesting idea, do you find them cumbersome?


----------



## Allen Martens (Jan 13, 2007)

Ian:

No its the weight that keeps them in place. The older ones that are 1/2" and the odd one that is 3/8" blow off much more easily.

Probee:

Screens are an interesting idea. Are they easy to remove? Do minimize the was buildup on the lids?


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Our concrete hive weights measure 5 1/2" x 6 1/2", 4 1/4" high, with a .150 Diameter wire loop. 

Roland


----------



## probee (Dec 31, 2009)

Allen Martens said:


> Ian:
> Probee:
> 
> Screens are an interesting idea. Are they easy to remove?


 Very easy.



> Do minimize the was buildup on the lids?


 Yes.

Lids are clean & clear from wax & propolis

I'm using a "pet screen" from Home Depot ( Lowes)

http://www.petscreendirect.com/

Black color " see-thru " work best.


----------

